# Controlled hunt results release date?



## mbarrett1379

Does anyone know when or usually when the waterfowl online lottery results are released?


----------



## Bass&Bucks

If I remember correctly, last year they came out within the first few days into August. Years prior to that it took a little while longer


----------



## Bass&Bucks

The draw hunts are posted!


----------



## mbarrett1379

Any luck


----------



## ducknut141

NO


----------



## mbarrett1379

I drew Magee Marsh Early Season. First draw ever! May be interested in bringing another guy if my buddy falls through.


----------



## SmallieKing

Drew Mercer in Dec.


----------



## 0utwest

I got lucky and drew plumbrook for nov.17th and the girlfriend drew mosquito muzzle for jan. 11th and early magee marsh for sept. 7th !


----------



## Kenlow1

Hey Outwest, as lucky as you and the girlyfriend are, you best go buy some lottery tickets! HaHa


----------



## mbarrett1379

0utwest, I would love to get in contact with you and hear about your Magnee hunt before I go out the week after!


----------



## Carpn

Drew Mosquito ML on Jan 19


----------



## 0utwest

No problem will let you know how we do . And mr kenlow1 yes we are very lucky just ask sherman51 as he was here borrowing downriggers he got to come in the house and all I can say is we hunt a lot better than we fish ! As for the lotto no luck on cash but big game draws oh yeah !


----------



## kozski10

My dad got drawn for Mercer on 12/24. Not a good day for us unfortunately. Looking to trade for a different day if anyone is interested.


----------



## jamesbalog

I Struck out again. Ive got a pretty amazing record going on these hunts. I apply for all of the deer hunts every year and havent been drawn since i was a youth hunter 15+ years ago


----------



## Bass&Bucks

I got lucky and drew a Ottawa 11/21


----------



## mbarrett1379

That’s a perfect time


----------



## Junebug2320

Skunked on 5 applications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141

I find it very strange that the same people have hunts to "trade" year after year. I thought it was against the rules to trade them. I know some people are just lucky but come on how can the same names get drawn multiple times year after year.


----------



## ignantmike

first hand experience.....Ottawa....depending on where you get to go....might be some work to get to.....late season mosquito.....good luck....birds will be well seasoned to blind area's....magee marsh....again....first week or 2....not bad.....after that birds will know where you are....unless you get new birds in the area......trust me....some joker will shoot before time and knock the birds out of the area.....best hunt I ever had there was the first week.....after that we wasted our time.....hunted there multiple times in the past....if you are young with strong legs to walk through the muck.....hunt the edges of your spot not the blind.....and squat down to pass shoot....don't try and call and commit the bird's.....someone in the distance will shoot and you will lose your chance......trust me.....take whatever shot you can get...…….


----------



## M R DUCKS

Ducknut141 Agree
Theory: put in for many/all lotteries and sell, trade them away.


----------



## ducknut141

The state chooses not to enforce it. They also choose not to enforce the baiting laws when they mow and area at a draw hunt like Mosquito to hunt over.


----------



## kozski10

Definitely not why I send in. My dad and I haven’t been picked in years, but keep trying since we have a blast when we get out. 

If I trade or transfer 12/24 it will be the first time I’ve ever done it.


----------



## kozski10

Well I just saw I can’t trade. So it looks like I will have to use it or transfer. Hopefully I can use it and not have to transfer it. But I’d rather transfer it to someone who will use it if I can’t .


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## M R DUCKS

FYI - the corrected draw dates ,for those who received inaccurate ones, have been released.
You can check your account and are suppose to receive a letter in about 2 weeks.


----------



## JamesF

Man! Don't get me started about water fowl draws.. They should do away with the transfer and trading. Yes it sure appears the same people get drawn just about every year !


----------



## dsoy28

Ten years putting in, first time getting a waterfowl draw, and wouldn’t ya know, I drew Magee and Ottawa for the SAME DAY!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

dsoy28 said:


> Ten years putting in, first time getting a waterfowl draw, and wouldn’t ya know, I drew Magee and Ottawa for the SAME DAY!!!!! Lucky you! I gave up years ago. It's rigged . Depending upon the weather and blind location, you may be pass shooting. I haven't been to Ottawa, but I have heard some decent reports. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsoy28

A friend took me to Ottawa years ago, it was phenomenal. I don’t know if I’ll go to Ottawa because I know it could be good, or Magee, since I’ve never been there. I’m open to advise of course. 

My first instinct is that they will both be about the same, it’s only a week into the season (10/19), so pressure shouldn’t be different one way or another, and they’re so close to each other. I’m sure blind selection will be big.

I’m no conspiracy theorist, but a rigged random draw the way their program does it is pretty much impossible lol. Just my two cents. Some people always seem to win raffles too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsoy28

And just curious, why should they do away with permit transfers? What does it hurt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

Wish you luck. It's not that some people get the draw. It's the Same people ( and you can usually tell by the last names). At one point I saw many women getting the draw, and I looked into it about as far as I could. This is just a sample of what I found. Wives,who wouldn't be caught dead in the Swamp or Woods. Some are children,that should be in school. Plus a lot more than I care to discuss. This issue has been placed upon those who honestly wish to have at least half a chance to hunt in productive area. The people who pool their entire family and anyone else they can get to, send in for the draw. These people know who they are, and just don't give a zhit about anyone else. Sorry for the rant. But this has been a thorn in my ass for decades. My opinion has and will always be, the person awarded the hunt, should be the only person allowed to hunt. No transfer, no way to give it away, period! You can't make it, tough! Let it go to a daily lottery. The same as Pickerel Creek. I have voiced my opinions at the Game Commissioner's meeting and was just left standing there, no answers, just a lot grumbling. My last statement led to the exit, "Screw it,let's just open em' all to anyone and everyone ".


----------

